# PYONGYANG | Projects & Construction



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Pyongyang Projects and Construction









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/8301528836/



A giant, massive building in a terrible country! But I love the Mansudae Apart Complex in Pyongyang, they're so modern and elegant! 

*The Mansudae Apartment Complex*


----------



## Wile E. Coyote (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks really nice.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This thread isn't complete without the big beauty herself!


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Denjiro said:


> *The Mansudae Apartment Complex*



What's a 'ManSundae'? :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I remember seeing a video showing an exhibition full of renders for new North Korean buildings... I can't find it :\


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

wait what are those buildings? hotels? do people really stay there? :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^Apartments for the elite, apparently.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

North Korea by yuou, on Flickr


new skyline by laffaff, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

err?

edit: good to see you put a picture of Ryugyong Hotel in. What's with the ugly towers?


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^ Ugly towers???? 

Those IMO are some of the finest residential blocks I have seen. :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

jumoni said:


> ^^ Ugly towers????
> 
> Those IMO are some of the finest residential blocks I have seen. :cheers:


Completely agree :yes: especially since the residents do not pay a cent to live in them. Here an apartment like that 2 bedroom would cost around $500.000 which is an absolute rip off


----------



## Scrapernab2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, they look very elegant during the day. At night they are lit up like a Las Vegas slot machine. I think the pictures were removed from this thread. To stay on topic, the Ryugyong Hotel lighting scheme may be similar. I am afraid they will take a very nice looking building and turn it into a flashing alien probe!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It might look something like this:









I'm actually not a big fan of the new apartments.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

hellospank25 said:


> North Korea by yuou, on Flickr
> 
> 
> new skyline by laffaff, on Flickr



I don't get it. How could they have built all those new towers in less than two years, while the pyramid is still not finished even after 20 years. Something just does not add up here. :bash:


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I don't get it. How could they have built all those new towers in less than two years, while the pyramid is still not finished even after 20 years. Something just does not add up here. :bash:


The pyramid was U/C for the last few years.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I don't get it. How could they have built all those new towers in less than two years, while the pyramid is still not finished even after 20 years. Something just does not add up here. :bash:


Because those were hard years for Korea and that tower was put on hold. Now that it gets a little better, the pyramid tower is getting finished as we speak and new towers pop up. Nothing weird about it actually?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It was under full construction for about 10 years throughout its life, and on hold for 16.
1987-1992, 
and
2008-2012


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I don't get it. How could they have built all those new towers in less than two years, while the pyramid is still not finished even after 20 years. Something just does not add up here. :bash:


Afaik the "pyramid" lost it's original purpose years ago, it supposed to be a hub for foreign investment , there were also plans to co-host the Olympics together with the South anyway today it's only practical use it's antena that serves their heavily limited cellphone network and the facade is just a bonus. Even when finished it will remain empty inside.

As for the Mansudae it's not bad but not great either, too postmodern if you ask me and the tops are in bad taste. I prefer some older districts with more modernist architecture.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I don't get it. How could they have built all those new towers in less than two years, while the pyramid is still not finished even after 20 years. Something just does not add up here. :bash:


Who knows. Perhaps they imported Chinese architects & engineers, who have a lot more expertise in hi-rises, for the more recent construction. 

If they did, its not like they's publicize it.


----------



## danieli (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

univer said:


> building over 30 floor in Pyongyang in 2013:
> 
> Ryugyong Hotel 105f 330m(2013)
> The Mansudae Apartment Complex 45f x2, 40f, 32f x2, 30f x2 (2012)
> ...


Wow. Pyongyang is improving! :cheers:


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

JmSepe said:


> Wow. Pyongyang is improving! :cheers:


Yes it is, hopefully more massive projects are planned for the future.


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

JmSepe said:


> Wow. Pyongyang is improving! :cheers:


in this list there are 3 more 40 floors residential(Palgol Dong I,II,III)
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=884

and 3 Kwangbok Cylinders 30f
 Tower Blocks, Pyongyang par oocares, sur Flickr

so Pyongyang now has *at least* 26 building above 30 floors Completed
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522800&page=3


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Not in Pyongyang, but I feel this is a project that must be mentioned (Wonsan International Airport redevelopment)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Kim Il Sung University residential towers

















Hospital









Housing for scientists


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Pyongyang colourful [1402x936] by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

What appears to be the University residential towers being clad with maroon brick.










>


Munsu Swimming Complex


































New construction prject planned near the river in Pyongyang. Looks more modern than the KIS University towers, clad in what looks like glass.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Kim Il Sung Univeristy residential towers finishing up, to be completed by 10 October:









Their interiors (apartments for the faculty):


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

New tower in Pyongyang! (New Central Bank headquarters)

















Okryu Children's Hospital


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Not in Pyongyang, but I feel this is a project that must be mentioned (Wonsan International Airport redevelopment)


Nice airport. :yes:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

TUT


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Cool!  ^^


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ski resort update:









Yet another new building and the newly renovated sports stadium


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Bank building









http://instagram.com/simonkoryo


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Bank building


That must be the Bank Rupt next to the Black Mail, the two North Korean heavyweights.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ski resort complete


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

OMG, wish I could live in this paradise.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

amazing


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Off topic posts have been removed. Funny stuffs should be posted in the skybar, not here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ryugyong Health Complex

























Skate Park


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

Good looking projects. Amazing what a centralized economy can do.

It enviable to see North Korea having a leader that knows so much about everything that everyone take notes whenever he opens his mouth to enlighten them.

That leagues above the lack of respect for politicians in my country.

North Korea sure shows the rest of the world how things should be done :lol:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't tell if you're stupid or joking.


----------



## Braillard (Jul 31, 2010)

silverian86 said:


> Wisong Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in Pyongyang is Wisong Avenue?


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

Irony 

I don't think anyone is THAT stupid.

Nice buildings though....


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

silverian86 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/DePyongyangALaHabana?ref=stream


Damn that was fast!


----------



## tery999 (Oct 28, 2012)

KøbenhavnK said:


> Good looking projects. Amazing what a centralized economy can do.
> 
> It enviable to see North Korea having a leader that knows so much about everything that everyone take notes whenever he opens his mouth to enlighten them.
> 
> ...


Could you please stop with those kind of comments.
Everytime I see people here, that can't miss an oportunity to derail a discussion about North Korea, thus turning it into another thread in which only 1/10 of the comments are thread related, and the rest are about users arguing about politics.

If you hate North Korea, or their Leader - Fine, make a political thread and discuss it there. Just **** off with your bullshit in a thread that is discussing PyongYang.


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a unique feature in this thread that there are loads of pictures with the head of state touring the building sites with a bunch of people surrounding him with notepads.

That seems to be a curious deviation from the norm.

How can that be an irrelevant observation?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The buildings behind the Workers Party Monument have been painted red.








On the right:








How they looked before:











Pyongyang Airport New Terminal:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Also, a photo of the apartment block that collapsed a few months ago has been published:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Construction Site in Pyongyang on the Taedong River Phyongchon District. 


Construction Site in Pyongyang by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


Pyongyang Construction by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Must be that brick clad building near the top of this page.


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

pyongyang airport 









https://www.facebook.com/dprk360?fref=photo


----------



## Zaruka (Aug 27, 2010)

*Construction in Pyongyang - Airport*

I see some of my photos are being posted and I just returned from Pyongyang last week. Photographing construction is a bit of a problem as they get really annoyed at us if we shoot too much. 

Airport Construction - The Sunnan airport is being reconstructed and I saw the beginning of this in 2011. Here are photos from week before last.


----------



## Zaruka (Aug 27, 2010)

I took these photos if you have any questions. I will post more from the construction in that area.


----------



## Zaruka (Aug 27, 2010)

*Look - The world is ahead of us - Chosun Speed*

Sunnan Airport Construction


----------



## Zaruka (Aug 27, 2010)

Construction in Pyongyang City

The construction goes on just as active as in the 2011-12 period. One thing I noticed was that some projects were going full tilt and others were at a dead standstill. The shell of a building was up but nothing had been finished out. 

Pyongyang at night looks very different from 2011. Still you can see that even if the outside of the building is finished that there is little light in the building. I think the apartments are not all occupied. 

Pyongyang is having electricity problems just as I saw in 2008 and 2009. With all the new buildings they do not have enough power.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Zaruka said:


> Pyongyang at night looks very different from 2011. Still you can see that even if the outside of the building is finished that there is little light in the building. I think the apartments are not all occupied.


They are probably sleeping


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Haedanghwa Center

































Finally, a building that doesn't look like it is from the late 70s.


----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Haedanghwa Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, looks like 2001. What is it?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A shopping center, or something.


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^

new highrise almost finished.

source: indonesian guy living in pyongyang: https://instagram.com/jakaparker/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> http://www.rjkoehler.com/2008/07/11/breaking-news-s-korean-tourist-shot-dead-in-kumgangsan/
> Well
> Not really safety for foreigners tourist
> ...


Leave us Caucasian people out your mutual hatred. N.Korea is one of the safest places on Earth.


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

*Mirae Scientist Street *





































http://y3.ifengimg.com/cmpp/2015/10/21/16/93a9ee5a-e926-4e51-8337-4fe8e0027202_size158_w600_h392.jpg

http://gb.cri.cn/mmsource/images/2015/10/21/f1d1d55d9de0488babbf2f12984ccf1b.jpg

http://y0.ifengimg.com/cmpp/2015/10/21/16/040939be-2c9a-4f93-a97b-79a47d0eea5a_size209_w600_h394.jpg

http://y1.ifengimg.com/cmpp/2015/10/21/16/9e2b7f2f-7b7c-47ec-9671-ffd0fc422148_size230_w600_h397.jpg


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

*Apartment Units at the Mirae Scientist Street *



















http://y0.ifengimg.com/cmpp/2015/10/21/16/a8c7e979-97ee-4da1-b79b-fa759d68621e_size139_w600_h397.jpg

http://y2.ifengimg.com/cmpp/2015/10/21/16/8ef0718d-27f0-426b-bc1d-304f045e0f54_size151_w600_h395.jpg


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^

The science complex is now finished.


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy crap! :eek2: I will be honest, this is single-handedly the best looking science complex I have seen in the ENTIRE WORLD. Please, prove me wrong but this looks stellar!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow that's impressive. You wouldn't think it's in NK.


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

humptydumpty7 said:


>


^^ 
fun fact: on the left side you can see a lot of solar panels.

Pyongyang has it's own solar panel factory and they also import a lot of it from China.


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)

it seems like Pyong Yang is developing it's own neo socialist architecture ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

silverian86 said:


> from http://www.nknews.org/2015/06/north-koreas-new-airport-to-open-july-1/


is pyongyang already capitalist?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Usually I was sarcastic when posting in these North Korea threads. But those new projects really look decent. Well done.


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

You have to wonder though beyond all the glitzy official pictures they want you to see if all these buildings are actually gonna be resourced properly and used, or are they just for the show.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Driving in the new *Mirae Scientist Street* kay:


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Inside New Pyongyang Airport Terminal (FNJ)*


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> fun fact: on the left side you can see a lot of solar panels.
> 
> Pyongyang has it's own solar panel factory and they also import a lot of it from China.


^^ Not bad...on another note good to see NK going for sustainable development!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Modern face of Pyongyang by Frühtau, on Flickr



Pyongyang Mirae Scientists Street by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ryomyong street



>


update


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

The streets are always so empty lol


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Towering by Steve Vallis, on Flickr

Year of Construction by Steve Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## AndrzejSosna (Jun 22, 2015)

*ryomyong street*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow lots of stuff going up recently

The ones in the last photo are actually pretty nice.


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ryomyong street update









www.nknews.org


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by keliautigera


keliautigera said:


> PYONG YANG, NORTH KOREA source - prokorea.ru by MICHEL NEMO, on Flickr


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> is pyongyang already capitalist?


That new airport terminal is just a show pony for the whole country and regime. Only a few elite can have the joy of traveling abroad as would the few foreign tourists and diplomats. Of course as a tourist, this might be your only place to shop for "goodies" outside the city itself. But I would be weary of what to bring back to Australia, what with quarantine and all.

All these mega projects to beautify the capital, give housing and employment for the growing "middle class" I suppose, whilst the rest of the country remains dirt poor.


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

60 by Vittorio Atsman, on Flickr


----------



## Rodlag (Jul 30, 2016)

silverian86 said:


> 60 by Vittorio Atsman, on Flickr


Looks good!


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^
some current impressions from instagram
source: https://www.instagram.com/lady_katherina__/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Pyongyang's Most Famous Luxury Hotel Gets a Modern Makeover*
April 11, 2017
AP _excerpt_










Pyongyang, North Korea (AP) -- North Korea's most famous luxury hotel has reopened after renovations that modernized its 1980s, vaguely Soviet, style.

The Koryo is one of Pyongyang's best-known and most visible landmarks, with its twin towers in the center of the capital. It was closed for several months while the first three floors were remodeled. The guest rooms weren't changed.

People entering the hotel are now greeted by a brighter and more up-to-date look that — possibly to the disappointment of many exotica-seeking foreigners — is a sharp contrast with the opulent and vaguely Soviet style of its prior lobby.

The Koryo was built in 1985 under the instructions of North Korea's "eternal president," the late national founder Kim Il Sung, who wanted it to be a symbol of the country's strength and modernity.

It is a popular spot for socializing among local elites, foreign businessmen, diplomats and others who are able to afford its relatively high prices — a cappuccino in its lobby coffee shop goes for about $7. The cheapest rooms are $100 to $120 a night.

The hotel, located near Pyongyang's main train station, also features an indoor pool and sauna, several places to eat, including a revolving restaurant atop one of its towers, a bookstore and other amenities one could only dream of in a provincial North Korean hotel.

In 2015 a major fire charred its upper floors, though the extent of damage and other information about the blaze has never been disclosed.

At 43 stories, the Koryo has long been eclipsed in height by other hotels.


----------



## DanMB (May 14, 2015)

The *Ryumyong *street was officially opened today by leader *Kim Jong Un:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-20Uy4ncU2U


----------



## ericmacm (Sep 20, 2015)

Ryumyong street looks really neat. Although you'd think that with the money to build the buildings on that new street, they'd be able to finish and open the Ryugyong Hotel.


----------



## DanMB (May 14, 2015)

Newly opened Ryomyong street:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

during the construction 


bus driver said:


> 82 этажа, 270 метров
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

Height of new building in Pyongyang

1x240m, 2x210m, 1x205m, 1x175m, 1x165m, 1x150m, 2x 136m, 2x125m, 2x112m, 2x103m, 3x100m.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more one pic :cheers:


Demisgr77 said:


> ]


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ryomyong street*










http://kfausa-org.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MM00253363.jpg










http://kfausa-org.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MM00253368.jpg


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ryomyong street*










http://kfausa-org.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MM00253373.jpg


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ryomyong street*










http://kfausa-org.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MM00253364.jpg










http://kfausa-org.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MM00253365.jpg


----------



## SeeMacau (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ryomyong street*










http://kfausa-org.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MM00253372.jpg










http://kfausa-org.zippykid.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MM00253370.jpg


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

New 30+ floor buildings next to major Pyongyang square suggest regulations changing
https://www.nknews.org/pro/new-30-f...yongyang-square-suggest-regulations-changing/


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

DanMB said:


> Newly opened Ryomyong street:


LOOKS VERY CLEAN AND BEAUTIFUL. NICE SCRAPER DESIGN..GOOD JOB PYONGYANG


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Why should the world be interested in anything happening in Pyongyang? Why have this thread. Few, if any, will ever go there!


It all looks so terribly ugly.


----------



## Sniper (Jan 28, 2003)

gravesVpelli said:


> Why should the world be interested in anything happening in Pyongyang? Why have this thread. *Few, if any, will ever go there!*
> 
> 
> It all looks so terribly ugly.


That's exactly a good reason to the existence of this thread.


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^

Some pics a friend took during the international marathon


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pyongyang look so clean and beautiful. beautiful building design and cityscape. #Peace from Malaysia    ^^


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

Largest skyscraper on prestige Pyongyang street remains uninhabited: sources
A year and a half after opening, Mirae Future Scientists street tower appears uninhabited










https://www.nknews.org/2017/05/larg...pyongyang-street-remains-uninhabited-sources/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The cladding is already coming apart?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

how tall is that tower?


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

Mirae Scientists Street Residential Tower
Height 210m
floors 53









Over 18 months since 'opening', landmark skyscraper in Mirae Scientists Street seems totally unoccupied
“The simplest explanation is that construction was hurried to meet a politically sensitive deadline, so the outside was “completed” but the inside was not,” said Melvin. “Perhaps over time, more families will move into the building, but who knows.”


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

=0







=0
souce: http://sogwang.com/kp/post_type/4/category/5


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing even barely attractive about any of the above. The dross looks so gross. I guess typical of a utilitarian state with little architectural standards and few, if any, personnel with creativity.


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Don´t forget to watch beauties of Ryomyong street also on video  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxHRpAIAkxI


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by bus driver :banana:


bus driver said:


> 102051605


slum in pyongyang, I hope it is the only one 


Tincho_Lavie said:


> Tha fist time i see noko's slums...


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

A city in a country that could bring the destruction to mankind to maintain a dinasty created by terror. The opposite of comunism, welfare for the few and appresion for the many.


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

New Skyscraper in Pyongyang


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

Construction ongoing near Ryomyong Street, images show

Despite much-lauded completion of the project, building activity near Kim Il Sung University continues

Large-scale construction activities continue behind one of North Korea’s marquee building projects – Ryomyong Street – exclusive NK Pro images of Pyongyang in September reveal.

The construction activity is located on the western end of the street, adjacent to Kim Il Sung University Building 3, which was also a major part of the completed project.

Ryomyong Street was a high priority for North Korea’s leadership, and it featured heavily in state media in the run-up to its public unveiling in April.

The street, which features over 50 new buildings, was completed in just over a year.










In another indication of its importance to the regime, North Korean leader Kim Jong Un was present at the opening ceremony of the street – as was a foreign press delegation of which NK Pro was a part.

Speeches by North Korean officials at its unveiling extolled the speed at which the street was built.

Prime Minister Pak Pong Ju told crowds that the project demonstrated that sanctions were not having their desired effect and that the DPRK was growing stronger.

But despite state media reports praising the area’s rapid development, images from Pyongyang in September show that construction activities immediately behind the Kim Il Sung (KIS) University Building 3 are continuing.










Over two dozen buildings appear to be in various stages of construction, with the laying of initial foundations for other large buildings also taking place. Images also reveal large numbers of laborers and heavy machinery active on the site.

Multiple propaganda slogans and placards are also present, a typical feature of ongoing construction sites in North Korea. 

The Kim Il Sung University building was absorbed into the wider coverage of the Ryomyong Street project and, according to the Korean Central News Agency (KCNA), much of the construction along the street is meant to provide housing for “scientists and researchers including educators of Kim Il Sung University.”










However, construction on the building itself had begun in 2006, according to satellite imagery, and had stalled for multiple years prior to the uptick in efforts affiliated with Ryomyong Street’s development.

Satellite imagery also provides evidence of what appears to be a change in plans for the location photographed.

The area has been a hotbed of activity since late 2015 and early 2016, with dozens of tightly packed structures added within that period.

Many, however, were demolished between October 2016 and April 2017, possibly as they were intended to house construction workers working on the larger scale projects.










Two large green buildings were also constructed at the site between May and September 2016, but were subsequently stripped and demolished in January and February this year.

In their place are the frames of six new buildings. 

Older buildings present in the area for years have also been demolished and are in the process of being replaced.

While state media often highlights ongoing construction projects in the country, KCNA has not yet reported on the developments at the site.


----------



## Shanghainese (Aug 8, 2014)

@ GravesVpelli

What is your problem ? 
People interested in what happened in Pyöngyang.
People have the right to open a thread.
Just accept it.
See that Trump does not make nonsense and starts a war.

The projects in Pyöngyang I find interesting. But I would want more freedom for the people of North Korea.

But there is no justification for war. Each country has its own problems. There are few countries that are really good.

Think of liberalism and take distance from collectivism.
Read Ludwig von Mises.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

DanMB said:


> Newly opened Ryomyong street:


It's refreshing to see architecture that is odd.

In a globalised world where cities look more and more alike something "alien" is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by Kampflamm


Kampflamm said:


> https://www.nknews.org/gallery/come-fly-with-me-an-exclusive-360-birds-eye-look-at-pyongyang/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Inside the Sci-Tech complex


Sci-Tech Complex by 1ucyy, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

These are so called "vanity projects"


----------



## AndrzejSosna (Jun 22, 2015)

*North Korea upgrades new skyscraper to 80 floors, making it 2nd-tallest in DPRK*

North Korean soldiers have finished framework construction of an 80-story skyscraper in Pyongyang, state media claimed Wednesday, revealing that designers added about 30 floors to what was originally planned to be a 50-odd-story building.
Though state media has yet to reveal the skyscraper’s precise height, it is likely that its 80 floors will be taller than a 70-story tower that sprouted up on Ryomyong Street in the capital in 2017. Both remain in the shadow of the 105-story Ryugyong Hotel, which has not opened since reaching its current height in 1989.


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

*North Korea kicks off elaborate new 10,000-home construction project in capital*
Kim Jong Un tells workers to overcome hardships to build latest skyscraper street after repeated delays in recent years









According to a 3D render of the street published in state media on Sunday, the new Hwasong area will feature one 40-plus-floor skyscraper, around two dozen apartment towers of 20 to 30 floors each and another two dozen or so smaller apartment buildings, schools and shopping areas.

Korea Północna rozpoczyna skomplikowany projekt budowy 10 000 domów w stolicy | Wiadomości NK


----------



## FlyingUmbrella (Oct 2, 2019)

*North Korea orders the opening of Pyongyang General Hospital within the year







*


North Korean authorities recently issued an order to open Pyongyang General Hospital within the year.
The hospital has yet to open, despite a public pledge by North Korean leader Kim Jong Un to complete the facility by Oct. 10, 2020.

According to a Daily NK source in Pyongyang on Monday, North Korean authorities recently ordered the Ministry of Public Health to complete equipping and systemizing Pyongyang General Hospital so it can open within the year.
The source said the party is preparing an opening ceremony for the hospital, focusing on its political significance as “an achievement of the first decade of Kim’s official administration.”

At the groundbreaking of the hospital on Mar. 17, 2020, Kim called on everyone to work together to open the facility by Party Foundation Day — Oct. 10 — of that year “without fail.”

However, builders could not keep the deadline in the face of multiple adverse factors, including the protracted closure of the border in the wake of COVID-19 and foreign currency shortages due to international sanctions.

North Korean authorities have presented two concrete goals to open the Pyongyang General Hospital; namely, to smoothly deliver required medical equipment, and to equip the hospital with a remote medical system so that it — as the top hospital in the land — can provide medical services to lower-level hospitals....

North Korea orders the opening of Pyongyang General Hospital within the year - Daily NK


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

Kim Jong Un visits mega skyscraper project in Pyongyang ahead of April opening
Construction of 10,000 homes in capital’s southeast has been beset by delays since starting last year

North Korea is wrapping up construction on a new street featuring an 80-story skyscraper and dozens of apartment buildings for 10,000 Pyongyang families, the country’s leader Kim Jong Un reportedly said during a visit to the site this week.

According to the party-run Rodong Sinmun on Wednesday, Kim reiterated a revised deadline for the new neighborhood to “perfectly finish” and open to residents by April 15, a major holiday celebrating founding leader Kim Il Sung’s 110th birthday.


----------



## KoreaPolnocna (Feb 12, 2017)

Dear Comrade Kim Jong-un,

He gave field guidance to the construction site for 10,000 households in the Songhwa district, which is about to be completed.


In accordance with our Party's grand Juche architectural development policy and the massive five-year plan for capital construction presented by the 8th Party Congress, the construction of 10,000 households in the first year, which is taking place in the Songhwa and Songhwa districts, is nearing completion.









According to the 2021 plan, which is the first year of the five-year plan for capital construction presented by the 8th Party Congress, in the Sendong and Songhwa districts, 10,000 households of various high-rise and high-rise residential houses, including modern and distinctive 80-story high-rise residential houses in the area of 56 information Health, education, and convenience service facilities were conveniently arranged, and various recreational parks, overpasses, and decorative structures were uniquely constructed in artistic harmony with the resident district.


Respected Comrade General Secretary expressed satisfaction that the view of the street was truly spectacular, and that the Party's architectural aesthetic idea of thoroughly realizing subjectivity, nationality and modernity was accurately executed.








Respected Comrade General Secretary is delighted that our architecture has again taken a path of development through the construction of 10,000 households in the first year of the five-year plan for capital construction proposed by the party congress, and we are in a process of large-scale construction practice that creates a transformative substance. He said that it is necessary to devise active measures to accelerate the construction speed by continuously developing the national construction capacity while actively generalizing the valuable experiences and tricks gained in the past and continuing to expand the results.








Respected Comrade General Secretary, it was a clear demonstration of the legitimacy of our Party's architectural aesthetic ideology, the potential of the Juche independent economy, and the force majeure of the single-minded unity of the Party and the masses, that we successfully built a modern living house for 10,000 households in a short period of time with our own strength. He said it with pride.

At the same time, he praised once again that the design and construction of the residential houses constructed this time were guaranteed at a high level, and according to the mandate of the Party and the government, He said a warm thank you.








Respected Comrade General Secretary is overjoyed that he will soon see the people cut off the construction tape with his own hands and return to their homes, and that one more wish has been fulfilled. He said hotly to do it.

Dear Comrade General Secretary, he presented programmatic tasks as a guideline for making our capital city more grandiose and splendid as the political, economic and cultural center of a powerful socialist country.

Comrade General Secretary said that the key to building a capital city is to maintain the subjectivity and national character and thoroughly implement the people's first principle to develop it into a people's city, the heart of a country where its distinct characteristics are revived. Putting the natural geographic conditions and convenience of the citizens of the capital in the first place to suit, emphasize the artistic combination of various buildings with good street and division formation and road design, and ensure diversity, and in particular, emphasize the importance of highlighting the modernity of all elements to the maximum. it was hash

In addition, he said that it is important to properly arrange education, health, sports, cultural welfare facilities and commercial and food service bases in principle to ensure the people and modernity while making use of the intuitive decorative effect of buildings in accordance with political, ideological and cultural sentiments. it was








Comrade General Secretary stressed that the construction sector should focus on improving the urban ecological environment and continue to pay deep attention to urban greening and cultural environment creation.

The active momentum of all the officials and builders under the on-site guidance of the dear Comrade Kim Jong-un reached the end of the sky, and they were incensed with the will to become a great creator and pioneer of the new Pyongyang speed and construction myth.

All the officials and builders, who are full of their blood boiling hearts, are full of the unchanging belief that we will surely win as long as there is an enemy, and that if the party decides, we will unconditionally. I was filled with a high resolution to cherish the red flag and dedicate my whole body to the prosperity of our great capital and for the prosperity of my country and my motherland.

Headquarters Politics Reporting Team


----------



## FlyingUmbrella (Oct 2, 2019)

KoreaPolnocna said:


> Kim Jong Un visits mega skyscraper project in Pyongyang ahead of April opening
> Construction of 10,000 homes in capital’s southeast has been beset by delays since starting last year
> 
> North Korea is wrapping up construction on a new street featuring an 80-story skyscraper and dozens of apartment buildings for 10,000 Pyongyang families, the country’s leader Kim Jong Un reportedly said during a visit to the site this week.
> ...


I am astonished that they were able to finish all of that in less than a year.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no cars on the streets in pyongyang 😭 😭 😭


----------



## FlyingUmbrella (Oct 2, 2019)

*Pothong Riverside Terraced Residential District Inspected *​*














*


Kim Jong Un, general secretary of the Workers’ Party of Korea and president of the State Affairs of the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea, inspected the Pothong Riverside Terraced Residential District built in Kyongru-dong, Central District.

Accompanying him were Jo Yong Won, member of the Presidium of the Political Bureau and secretary for Organizational Affairs of the WPK Central Committee, Ri Hi Yong, first deputy department director of the WPK Central Committee, and Kim Yo Jong, Hyon Song Wol and Kim Yong Su, deputy department directors of the WPK Central Committee.

The respected Comrade Kim Jong Un was greeted on the spot by leading officials of the designing organ and construction unit.

The terraced residential district built in Kyongru-dong in a unique way will be homes of working people, including labour innovators in various sectors, persons of distinguished services, scientists, educators and writers who have been devoting themselves to the Party and the state, reflective of the loving care of Kim Jong Un.

Kim Jong Un, who pays special attention to the provision of more affluent and wonderful living conditions to the Korean people and signal development of the level of civilization of the capital city and the Juche-oriented architecture, mapped out a plan for building a special residential district with terraced, many-storied and low-storied dwelling houses and facilities for public service harmoniously arranging in the best place on the banks of the Pothong River flowing across the city centre, a year ago. He then examined a lot of designs and layouts over the past one year and solved every problem arising in the construction while giving energetic guidance to it.

The residential district of unique form built under the direct guidance of Kim Jong Un has successfully been completed to provide the residents with the maximum convenience for their living. Luxury dwelling houses have been built in good harmony with the surrounding environment, and landscaping in the area has been improved. As a result, the level of civilization in the city and scenery of the Pothong riverside have undergone a radical change.

Going around the district for a long time, he said that the builders made great efforts to implement the Party’s decision in the past one year, true to the Party’s construction policy, and that a model residential district of new form to which the Party’s idea on architectural beauty has been thoroughly applied and a wonderful combination of modernity and convenience is ensured was created in the central part of the capital city thanks to the ardent loyalty and devoted efforts of the builders.

He said with satisfaction that the Party Central Committee is very pleased over it.


















He stressed repeatedly that the experience gained in building the new model residential district in Kyongru-dong is also of very important significance in carrying out the immediate task for construction in Pyongyang and in provinces put forward by the Party under its plan to build dwelling houses extensively across the country.

He called on designing institutions at all levels in Pyongyang and in provinces to keep making exertions to widely introduce standard, achievements and experience gained in such architectural and landscaping designs, and further develop the level of designing theory for all fields to meet the daily increasing demand of the Korean people in living.

The designing institutions and educational organizations at all levels need to make the detailed examination of the world level in landscaping designing in particular and actively introduce landscaping standard and methods to suit the specific conditions of the country and pay attention to taking decisive measures for establishing and developing in a unique way the Korean-style landscaping designing theory.

He underscored the need for the urban management field and relevant units including designing institutions to take strong measures so as to give scientific and theoretical precedence to landscaping designing for improving the environment in the capital city and seats of provinces, cities and counties across the country, and to do landscaping in the development-oriented way in conformity with the natural and geographical features of relevant regions and the modern trends.

He gave important instructions about the strategy for the development of the Juche architecture, noting that the construction is an important political work of increasing the overall power of the country and leading the people to the Korean-style socialist civilization.

He learned about the construction, looking round the interior of dwellings of various styles for hours.

Saying that the interior of the houses are convenient for the living of people, he was so pleased to provide again the working people with more wonderful houses.

He told the officials to hand over entrance certificates to those selected in various sectors and hold significant completion ceremony before the significant Day of the Sun.

All the officials and builders were full of firm pledge to perform greater miracles and innovations with a soaring spirit to lead the world in the worthwhile endeavours of building a civilized powerful country, bearing in mind the patriotic devotion made by the respected Comrade Kim Jong Un for the prosperity of the country and the happiness of the people.

*KCNA*


----------



## FlyingUmbrella (Oct 2, 2019)

FlyingUmbrella said:


> *Pothong Riverside Terraced Residential District Inspected *​


Here are more pictures:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

These last ones look quite nice actually, with terraces and a view over the water, and the mix of low and high rises


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KoreaPolnocna said:


>


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow they look amazing.


----------



## FlyingUmbrella (Oct 2, 2019)

KoreaPolnocna said:


> View attachment 2920664


It would be good idea to put a metro station in this area.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

FlyingUmbrella said:


> It would be good idea to put a metro station in this area.


I agree.

In any case, the new neighbourhood is around here, where I circled, in the Southeast

There's a trolley bus line, #4, passing nearby.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

edit


----------



## FlyingUmbrella (Oct 2, 2019)

The last two huge projects have been inagurated.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

According to Emporis, the tallest Songhwa tower is about 280 meters:










https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1620525/saesalim-street-main-tower-pyongyang-north-korea


----------



## Nepose (Jul 24, 2020)

Comparison of progress at newest Pyongyang construction area - *Hwasong District*, north from Kwangmyong station and Kumsumsan Palace of the Sun.

*Latest available Google Earth footage - July 2022:*










*January 2021:*









*General project, as presented by KCNA in 2022:*


----------

